# Rhode Island Reds



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Who is currently raising and/or breeding some nice Rhode Island Reds???

Have any pictures to share???


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a Vintage drawing comparison of RIR's to Buckeyes....since both birds are DARK RED in color lots of folks think they are similar but these fowl are very different is shape;









RIR's above & Buckeyes below!










Both breeds were approved by the APA for entry in the Standard of Perfection in 1904 (RIR's) & 1905 (Buckeyes). Originally, it was said Buckeyes were a darker red at the time but over the years RIR's have grown darker and darker while many Buckeyes today have incorrectly gotten lighter in color!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I raise them. Will post some pictures tomorrow.

They are a great breed; handle both cold and heat, forage very well, friendly temperament, lay a large brown egg.

I also have Buff and plan to foster some Buff/Red mixes this year.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Great Keith, look forward to seeing your REDS!!! Once in a while I have a few SC RIR's roaming the farm just so folks that visit can compare them to the Buckeyes. It's been many years since I did any serious RIR breeding but they were once my favorite RED chicken.


----------

